# Opinions needed on Co2 regulators/accessories



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Found the following kits online. I'm not looking for top of the line obviously but something that'll give me reliable results and no surprises.

Here's the two i found:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AQUATEK-CO2-Reg...184?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf3580bd8

http://cgi.ebay.com/MA957-CO2-Regul...201?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51960f2639

On ebay so quick responses would be appreciated!

Also, i will most likely be using these on a 20 oz. paintball tank so i'll be attaching an adapter to change the thread sizes (i'd prefer not to buy a paintball tank regulator in case i choose to upgrade the tank in the future)

Thanks.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

The Milwaukee regulator has a bad reputation concerning its needle valve. It will not hold its setting. It either needs to be replaced or you can run something like a Fabco NV-55 needle valve in-line between the bubble counter and the diffuser with a check valve between the diffuser and the needle valve..

The Aquatek may be similar in performanceand and need a similar needle valve modification. Also, it has no bubble counter, but a DIY bubble counter is easily made.



You should try getting a 5# or as large of a CO2 tank that you can afford. It is cheaper in the long run compared to paintball tanks. Here's some examples. One 5# tank = four 20 oz paintball tanks. One refill on a 5# tank is $7 to $12. And one refill on a 20 oz paintball tank is $4 to $6 **. Let's say that a 5# refill is $10 and a 20 oz refill is $5. This works out to paying $20 ($5 x 4 - 20oz tanks) for $10 worth of CO2 in a 5# tank. In the case, it is twice as expensive.

Let's say that you find a 20# tank on Craig's List at a steal. It takes 16 20 oz paintball tanks to equal 20#. You can get a $20 tank refilled for $8 to $16. Let's say that you pay $12 for a refill and you are still paying $5 for a paintball refill. In this example, you are paying $80 ($5 x 16 - 20oz tanks) for $12 worth of CO2 if you used a 20# tank. This is 6 2/3 times more expensive.

If you are swapping these tanks out when the pressure starts dropping, you may be paying even more for paintball CO2 vs larger CO2 tanks worth. 

** I got the 20 oz paintball refill prices from Googling the web. I don't know what the actual price is.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for the response. The onl reason I was thinking of using the paintball tank is bc its going to be used on a 20 long, and ill be going to college next year so space is very limited. A 5# tank around here costs me $20 to fill too so.. ill continue to weigh my options.


----------



## flow350 (Nov 28, 2010)

You are spot on with the price of the 20oz refill. It cost me $4.00 at ****'s. I have a 5lb bottle that I normally use, the 20oz bottle is there for use when I am lazy about getting the 5lb bottle filled.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

What i'm thinking of now is buying a 20 lb to replace the 5 lb on one of my other tanks. I will then use the 5lb on the 20gallon tank until i go to college. Then i'll use a 20 oz paintball tank that i can refill from the 20lb tank. Confusing? haha.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

So...that (unnamed) sporting goods store refills tanks? bigger ones too? or just paintball? my filler isn't open on Saturdays anymore.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

flashbang009 said:


> What i'm thinking of now is buying a 20 lb to replace the 5 lb on one of my other tanks. I will then use the 5lb on the 20gallon tank until i go to college. Then i'll use a 20 oz paintball tank that i can refill from the 20lb tank. Confusing? haha.


It sounds like a fine plan.

What college are you going to? NCSU?

Are you staying in a dorm? Some colleges have a limit on the size of aquariums allowed in dorm rooms. Are you going to be OK with your 20 long?


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep, plan on going to NCSU, i'll hear back by December 15 with their decision!

I haven't checked into aquarium sizes, i figured that a 20 long would be small enough for them but i'll check into it. 

It's a pain to find co2 cylinders at a decent price online. the cheapest 20 lb i've found is a starting bid of $33 + $35 shipping. Only 3 hours left so maybe i'll get lucky


----------



## flow350 (Nov 28, 2010)

vancat said:


> So...that (unnamed) sporting goods store refills tanks? bigger ones too? or just paintball? my filler isn't open on Saturdays anymore.


The one local to me has filled my 5lb bottle--for a good price too. Just make sure the bottle is within the 5-year hydro test.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Good luck on the 20#!!!


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

One thing you might want to keep in mind. If you get a regulator with a built-in bubble counter and it's designed for a standard CO2 cylinder, the bubble counter will be sitting sideways if you attach it to a paintball cylinder. In other words, the regulator mount will be horizontal on a standard cylinder and vertical on a paintball cylinder.


----------

